# Personal Attacks



## Muddyfoots

It gets heated in here at times and we all need a reminder to step away, from time to time, before responding to a certain post. This is your reminder. Think before you respond.

Also, homophobic slurs are no longer allowed and will be dealt with, with a strong hand. You know what they are. If not, pm me or one of the mods for explanation.

Thanks


----------

